# ME becoming a millwright



## Jack Burton (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey guys, I was hoping for some advice. I worked in a unionized trade before I went back to school for my BSME. I did well in school and graduated with honors. After landing a job as an associate design engineer, I was laid off about a year later for reasons unrelated to work performance. Anyways, it's been hell just finding job adverts that fit my experience let alone landing interviews. I've always been a hands-on type which is why jobs like "sales engineer" are just not my cup of tea. Ideally, I like to spend half the day at a desk and the other half tinkering with something but that doesn't seem possible right now.

At this time, I'm seriously thinking of re-joining the union and apprenticing as a Millwright. The pay would start at half of what I was making as an Engineer though I would be learning things I've always wanted to learn. I was thinking that a BSME and a 4-year Millwright ticket might be a very rare and valuable asset. On the other hand, this could be detrimental to my future as an Engineer. Any thoughts or opinions? Thanks


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 14, 2011)

As long as you enjoy it, I'd say go for it. As for being detrimental, there's too many variables, but I'd say generally no problem. May even be different enough on your resume to get you a few interviews.

You're talking grain milling or I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## momech (Apr 14, 2011)

Your career order is backwards from the way I've seen it done before, but I think it would give you very valuable experience. We have a young electrical engineer that spent a few years as a commercial electrician before going to engineering school. He is the "go to" guy when anyone in the office wants to know how the contractor is really going to do the work in the field, regardless of what the intent of the design is.


----------



## Supe (Apr 14, 2011)

If you're willing to travel for a living, e.g. field engineering, it will probably work out. If trying to stay local/settle down, acknowledge that the lack of any engineering experience over a lengthy span can hurt your job prospects.


----------



## Jack Burton (Apr 14, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> You're talking grain milling or I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


Huh? :dunno:



momech said:


> Your career order is backwards.....


The story of my life..lol


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 14, 2011)

Jack Burton said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > You're talking grain milling or I am a Gigantic DoucheBag
> ...


Well you mentioned unions, so you ain't from the south. Down here millwright = miller =grist mill, be it corn meal or grain. I was wondering why you wanted to grind up flour and touch up millwheels.


----------



## IlPadrino (Apr 16, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Well you mentioned unions, so you ain't from the south. Down here millwright = miller =grist mill, be it corn meal or grain. I was wondering why you wanted to grind up flour and touch up millwheels.


Don't feel bad... I had to look it up, too: wikipedia - millwright


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 18, 2011)

^Wow! You learn something new every day. never would have guessed that.


----------

